# R34 GTR body panels wanted



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi

I'm after the following R34 GTR oem parts, no reps 

- OEM FRONT BUMPER 
- OEM REAR BUMPER
- OEM SIDE SKIRTS 4 PIECES (complete or incomplete accepted)
- OEM BONNET
- REAR QUARTERS
- FRONT WINGS

Don't want to wait 12 weeks for most of them so hoping some one has some of these lying around

Paint condition not important but must be good structural condition and be able to be used.

Can collect if not too far away

Cash waiting

Thanks
Based in Birmingham

Jamie


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I have an OEM bonnet. PM me if interested. London based.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Jamie, I have got the smaller part of the side skirts (that connects to the lower front wing).


----------



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

V-SpecII said:


> Hey Jamie, I have got the smaller part of the side skirts (that connects to the lower front wing).


pm'd


----------



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kadir said:


> I have an OEM bonnet. PM me if interested. London based.


pm'd


----------



## mr_maj (Feb 8, 2005)

I've got original bonnet and front bumper pm me if still looking


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I have bonnet and wings.
Also based in Birmingham 

Pm for details


----------



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi mate

Thanks for the reply, Im covered on wings and bonnet now thanks

After front bumper and the main side skirts now if you know anyone selling

Thanks



TABZ said:


> I have bonnet and wings.
> Also based in Birmingham
> 
> Pm for details


----------



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

PM'd regarding bumper

Thanks



mr_maj said:


> I've got original bonnet and front bumper pm me if still looking


----------



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Guys

List updated

I now need:


- R34 GTR oem Front Bumper 
- R34 GTR oem Side skirts Pair*
- R34 GTR Fuel flap (must be cheaper than £90 or i can get from Nissan)
- R34 GTR Rear quarters Oem pair*

If you have any of these please PM me as i dont get the notifcations always, if replying on the post

Thank you
Jamie





mrzimzim123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm after the following R34 GTR oem parts, no reps
> 
> ...


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

78830-AA400 Gas Filler Lid £54.68

https://www.nengun.com/oem/nissan/skyline-gt-r-bnr34

Or £4 cheaper

https://www.rhdjapan.com/nissan-oem-gas-filler-lid-aa400-skyine-gt-r-bnr34.html


----------



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Body Panels no longer needed now.. Thread closed


----------

